# Anyone want a FREE Photo edit/collage made.



## jackieebitu

Me and my friend (jade) love doing photo edits and collages, would you like us to make one for you, it can ether be a photo edit or a collage its up to you, but remember to inform us what you would like and what colours.(if anything inperticular)

Here are examples of our work.
































































here is an example of a edit/collage we did for another forum member.





























Hope everyone likes it and look forward to editing you photos.



Jackieeee'+&Jadeeee'


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I'll take one. I dont care what it looks like just play around with it and see what looks best! Here's some pics.


----------



## jackieebitu

okayy 
that pic of youu standing on your horse is amazing  x


----------



## jadeewood

right jackieee, lets do it.


----------



## jadeewood

your horse is so good to let you do that


----------



## jadeewood

*edit requests*

Here are your edit requests. 

hope you like them. 
(By the way we spely Dozer two ways)

Jadeeeeee'+&Jackieeeee'


----------



## jxclass19

I don't know what I want done so just mess around with it. I'd kinda like a collage type thing. My name is Julia Rose hers is IOALOT and our colors are Hot pink and bright purple.


----------



## jadeewood

wow!!!

I Love you first picture, going to have fun editing that


----------



## jadeewood

the last 2 picture are blury were they are far away have you got any head shots or an closer pictures. it would make it look better. i think i can use the 1st one ok. ?

i will try and do anedit as well for you


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Thanks! mine look really good!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

thanks, anymore. we love doing them. lols.


----------



## equestrian_rider465

If you could make a collage out of these, that would be great.  My horses name is Grace aka. Innocent Spectacle. Hope these are enough. Thanks!!


----------



## jackieebitu

wowey!
omg your horse isBEAUTIFUL.
and yes we can, they wnt be on in an 30-60 mins as doin other x


----------



## Sunny06

I would love a collage! His name is Sunny.






















And a seperate collage with these on it:





























Thanks :]

I have no clue how the [below] pic got on here. Just ignore it.


----------



## jadeewood

i will have a go as well jackie. 

What a beautful horse you havee. 
so lucky.


----------



## jadeewood

sunny, im just doing it now. 
im having a go but but mouse and very stable lmaoo. i will try my best,


----------



## jackieebitu

heree youu go 
hopee u likee it.










xx


----------



## jadeewood

hope tahts okayy, spent a while on it ^^^^


----------



## jadeewood

sunny, i have done one collage for you but i have gone of the program as kept freezing, will get the other done tomorrow or something if thats oka.

hope you like this.









jadeee+jackieee


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

OOOOOOOOOO!!!! Could you do a collage of me and Spirit!? <3  That would be great, all the edititing you've already done looks awesome BTW

Here are some pics:


----------



## Sunny06

Thanks for the one of Sunny did you do the TWH one? Pretty please? :}


----------



## jadeewood

ill will could we do it tomorrow, jackiess going to do it and her programms slow.


----------



## jadeewood

spirit is gourgeous.


----------



## jackieebitu

yes tomorrow we shall do the collage of you and spirit.
and we will probably do somee edits for you aswel;
**** 
well shall do a collage
and then maybe 2edits becoz thats what we normally do 
tey will be on tomorrow.
thanks  x


----------



## savvylover112

hey just wondering wat program do you use for your editing cos your great at it??


----------



## jackieebitu

rightt.
we did 2 edits of suny for you, one each made by me and jade.
and tomorrow i will do the other collage, as we live in england and its different time spam so i will do it tomorrow 



















hopeeulike them


----------



## jadeewood

right me and jackieee both done an edit of grace. hope you like them.













jackiee will upload the other picture as my computer wouldnt let me thanks.

enjoyed using your photos, if you would like any more your welcome.


----------



## jackieebitu

thats the other one of grace  x


----------



## jackieebitu

savvylover.

thanks!
we use loads really, a mix and match 
if you would like one donee, please ask.
and put your pics on this thread!
thanks again!


----------



## Sunny06

Thank you!


----------



## jadeewood

no problem.
myself and jackiee really enjoy doing it.


----------



## jadeewood

spiritjordanrivers, i am very tired but very bored so i thought ill do the collage tomorrow but here is a photo edit for you.

hope you like it. jade


----------



## equestrian_rider465

thank you for my edits.  they are really good!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks 
we spent alot of timee on themm x


----------



## jackieebitu

sunny06:
icant do the collage because your pictures are too small and they dont come out right and they fuzz :/
have you got any bigger pics, or any other pics u want me to do a collage to?


----------



## Heather Sutherland

*will you be able to do dylan for me soon?*









i will bring more picture soon, but do you have time for me and dylan?


----------



## jackieebitu

yeah course we can do collage for you.
or an edit.
or both if you want to ?
coz normally we do a collage and 2 edits ? so if you would like that then that would be great!


yeah upload some picutes on this thread and we will have them done later.
thankyou!


----------



## jxclass19

My stuff wouldn't work? If you would wanna go to my myspace and pick out your own pics that would be awesome.


----------



## jackieebitu

alrite cool 
whats your myspace


----------



## jackieebitu

yeah they didnt work :/
they keeped stretching out :S 
your pictures, look ill showw ya ! :: 











oh maybe it did :/ 
what it did it streched when i wanted to look at it.
but is that oka?
or do u want a collage?


----------



## jackieebitu

oh and also if you want a collage.
you will need to put bigger pictures of u and your horse because the others were too small which were going to make the collae fuzzy.
thanks!


----------



## jadeewood

i will do the collage of spriti very soon.

great, uplaod some pictures od dylan would love to do an edit or evn a collage. upload 3-5 photos thanks


----------



## jadeewood

like requested her is the collage of spirit.


hope you like it!


----------



## jackieebitu

heres an edit of spirit for you.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

can you do one of Onyx?? thanks!!


----------



## jackieebitu

yeahh course!
we will do a collage and acouple of edits for you because we are cool 
x


----------



## jadeewood

wow, i love your horsee. yeah we will have a go. thanks


----------



## jadeewood

heres a quick edit we done.
hope you like it. 
we are making a collage as i type


----------



## jadeewood

heres your collage.
hope you like it.


----------



## Sunny06

^ Ooh, that is cool!


----------



## jackieebitu

thnks!


----------



## jadeewood

sunny06, if you uploaded aload of pictures we can do another one similar for you babee? x


----------



## jadeewood

would any one else like a photo edit/collage. please send photos.

we love doing them, we get so happy when we find somone wants one. 
lol


----------



## Sunny06

Random I know


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

*Thanks SO much for the collage and edits! They're great and I <3 them!!!*

If you could do another one for my friend that would be awesome. If you don't wanna do it, that's totally fine.

My friend's name is Regina and her horse is the saddlebred Dancer. I gave you a lot so just pick the ones that work best for you 

Here are some pics:

PS what program do you use to do the edits??? Just wondering


----------



## Sunny06

What a beautiful horse! And such a pretty girl! (In a non-gay way, mind you)


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

lol  Yeah, I love Regina's hair <3 My hair is just thick and frizzy  and Dancer is a total maniac but she's fun and has a great trot


----------



## jadeewood

omg. such a beautilful horseee. you im sure we can do something edits and collagesss.
jackieee will do sunny06 and ill do the others and we will just have a play around wiht things


----------



## Sunny06

In a cut-back and everything! Kudos!!


----------



## jadeewood

and we use amix and match of programs really.


----------



## jadeewood

sunny06, what do you wnat done with your photos that you prveiously posted?


----------



## jackieebitu

yeah sunny im sure i could do them for u.
what do uwant done?


----------



## jadeewood

sunny09, jackiee will be doing your stuff tomorrow as she had to come of computer.
i will do a better collage tomorrow spiritjordanrivers, heres a few edits though.


----------



## jxclass19

my myspace is www.myspace.com/iluvcornellhaynes you shouldn't need to be my friend to look at pics.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

jadeewood said:


> heres your collage.
> hope you like it.


wow!! love it! great job!! (puts as desktop background)


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks! we worked hard on that!


jxclass19: okay !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

WOW they are great! What programme did you use to do the Regina and Dancer one, I really love it!


----------



## jackieebitu

we use a mix and match really  
and thankyoui.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

oh okay
Thats okay
Could you possibly PM me a list of some of the programmes you use?


----------



## jackieebitu

sorry but we dont list out what programs we use.
we'd rather keep them too ourself's x
sorry :/ xx
but if you want us to make you one then we can for you 
x


----------



## jackieebitu

jxclass19; hope you like it : 











sunny06; i hope i have done it right ? 










thanks, !


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Thanks SO much for the edits/collage of Regina and Dancer. I know she'll love them (I do). <3


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks !


----------



## jadeewood

thanks


----------



## jxclass19

Thanks :]


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

jxclass if you would like any editsss just say. 

we will pick out a couple of your horse.
iwill do some as im boreddd.


----------



## Sunny06

jackieebitu said:


> jxclass19; hope you like it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny06; i hope i have done it right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, !


I love love love it! Thank you so much


----------



## savvylover112

jackieebitu said:


> sorry but we dont list out what programs we use.
> we'd rather keep them too ourself's x
> sorry :/ xx
> but if you want us to make you one then we can for you
> x


oh thats ok its just i do some edits too and i wanted to compare notes nd everything cos your edits are great keep up the great work girls


----------



## jadeewood

oka, thanks ^^^^.

no doubt yours are great too


----------



## savvylover112

i have a thread started but not many people replied lol you can look at it here it is and look at some of my stuff http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/anyone-want-picture-edit-done-33708/page4/#post381516


----------



## savvylover112

so wat you think of mine>??


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks sunny06!


----------



## jackieebitu

yeahh ther great!


----------



## jadeewood

if you do want to edit some, ill send you some via your thread and you post some on here?


----------



## savvylover112

heres some of my pics you can do watever you want with them the bay is called phoebe and the piebald is called patch


----------



## jackieebitu

alrtie thanks, 
ill work on that now!
how long are you on hre for so i kno!


----------



## savvylover112

oh i mite be on all day cos its raining lol if im gone i will be back later anyway so just do it wenever you can ok you can post some in my thread if you want lol it was jades idea lol have fun with my pics i love my horses lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

jackieebitu said:


> sorry but we dont list out what programs we use.
> we'd rather keep them too ourself's x
> sorry :/ xx
> but if you want us to make you one then we can for you
> x


Okay, my programme just died so I need a new one. But thanks anyway


----------



## jackieebitu

oh right okay , 
well whatt time is it tere so i kno lol.
coz i live in england and its 11.02am 
so what it there 


i will do your collages later.
as jade isnt on atttm, and shee just texted me saying , we will do your collages later on and edits if thats okay with you?
as she is at work at the moment.
iwill put picturres of my pony(misty)onto your thread.


----------



## savvylover112

yeah thats okay im from ireland lol so its round the same time here lol


----------



## jackieebitu

****.
thanks.
ive posted the pics


----------



## jadeewood

i have posted my pictures. have fun.


----------



## jadeewood

savvylover have you got any more jumping pictures of pheobe ?


----------



## savvylover112

heres some more of phoebe jumping


----------



## jackieebitu

have u got any more goo pics of patch?
like any better one of juming and himself?


----------



## savvylover112

em only really this lol


----------



## jackieebitu

here your edit of patch.
its not great, but because your pics were too smal tey went bit od.
but hope its okay;


----------



## savvylover112

aw i love it thanks


----------



## jackieebitu

**** np


----------



## Jillyann

Could you guys make one for me?! =)


----------



## jackieebitu

a collage ?x


----------



## Jillyann

Yes yes!


----------



## jackieebitu

could u post some pics thenn  
thankss x


----------



## Jillyann

Yep, Here is my photobucket account, you can choose any of the pictures. Her name is Candy Cane, and my favorite color is red! I kinda want it how you made the 1st callage in the OP.

Candy Cane pictures by JillianAnn2008 - Photobucket

If you have a problem saving the pictures, just let me know!


----------



## maddiemaisie

Would love a collage if you get a chance at all of my beautifull girly "India" have included LOTS of pics :shock: probably far too many sorry  but you can choose whichever one's are best....THANKYOU


----------



## jackieebitu

here is another collagee off lilly that i made.









here is another collage of my baby misty that i made x


----------



## jadeewood

here is a collage of apache i just madeeee. my little girl. 

i will get making some collages now


----------



## jackieebitu

ilarrvee it D x


----------



## jadeewood

thanks jackieee. 
im doing soem collagess and edits now #


----------



## jackieebitu

okay chickk<3


----------



## jadeewood

heres the collage of pheobe. hope you like it


----------



## savvylover112

omg i love it its so good


----------



## jadeewood

thankss


----------



## jadeewood

jillian, heres your collage, hope you like it.


----------



## RadHenry09

Here are the pics of Radar


----------



## RadHenry09

oops my first message didnt show , could you please make a collage of my horses

dun horse: On the Radar (Radar)

Paint horse: Lt. Col. Henry Blake (O'Henry)


----------



## jadeewood

theres no paint horse on here that you posted? 



jillya heres another edit of your horse, wht a stunner he is









and savvy, heres a couple of your bay, theres another edit of you coloured in the porgress of being made now.

hope you like


----------



## jadeewood

right, becuase i live in england the time spam is differnt and its late over here it, 00:04 so im going to have to come of in a minute but all your collages and edit requests will be on tomorrow. 

thanks alot. jade


----------



## RadHenry09

Here is my Paint


----------



## RadHenry09

Sorry about that , the request to have the collage made was supposed to be first and then my paint pics didnt load right ...I think it is straight now

If you could make them that would be great , thanks so much : )


----------



## jackieebitu

alrite thanks  
they will be on tonight .


----------



## jadeewood

everyones requests will hopefully be on tonight. 

i better get going hadnt i


----------



## jadeewood

maddiemasie- heres your collage you requested hope you like it.


----------



## maddiemaisie

Awww i love it, THANKYOU


----------



## jackieebitu

RadHenry09; here are your collage+edits of Radar.;
ihope you like them  



























 jade will be doing your other horse soon, 
but for now i will do your 2edits of paint, and jade will have you collage up here of paint asap 
x


----------



## jackieebitu

here are the two ones of your other horses xx
your collage will be done by jade , it shuld be on soon x


----------



## jadeewood

brilliant^^^^
i wil lget the collage of henry done tomorrow. and edits of india


----------



## RadHenry09

They are cute , thanks!! : )


----------



## jackieebitu

thnku!


----------



## jadeewood

redhenry, your collahe should be on later of your paint.


----------



## jadeewood

redhenry hope you like it.


----------



## dustytrail01

*me too!!*

I would love love love it if you did a collage for me  and anything else you want to do... His name is Dusty..show name: Riding On A Dusty Trail.. <3 thanks


----------



## jadeewood

heyaa dustytrail01, i sore you posted another collage request on my previous thread, i know work with jackiee and danielle.

im sure i can make you a collage and some other edits


----------



## dustytrail01

jadeewood said:


> heyaa dustytrail01, i sore you posted another collage request on my previous thread, i know work with jackiee and danielle.
> 
> im sure i can make you a collage and some other edits


hahah yea.. its fine and thanks


----------



## jadeewood

right this is the waiting list, 

charleens-coloured horse, edits.(requested privatly)
maddiemassie-india, 2 edits.
dustytrail01-Dusty/riding on a dusty trial edits/collages


hopefully i can get this done tonight but i am working by myself as its jackiees birthday today and danielle is out, might take me a little longer but will try my bestest.


----------



## jadeewood

dustytrial01 is there any colour you would prefer, on it, or anytext prefered?


----------



## jackieebitu

here is the collage and edits of reno


----------



## jadeewood

i know have jackiee helping me again so from now on the requests should be posted on pretty quick.

*MADDIEMASSIE- INDIA EDITS.

















*


----------



## maddiemaisie

Thankyou, they are great


----------



## jadeewood

np. if you would like anything else please let us know.


we are thankfull of people letting us use your photos.


----------



## RadHenry09

Thanks so much , Henry's collage is so cute!!


----------



## charlene1985

OMG I didnt expect it to be done this soon...thanks so much like i said u guys are awesome! *hugs* I LOVE IT




jackieebitu said:


> here is the collage and edits of reno


----------



## jackieebitu

lol thanks


----------



## dustytrail01

jadeewood said:


> dustytrial01 is there any colour you would prefer, on it, or anytext prefered?


nope.. your choice... but nothing pink


----------



## Jillyann

Thank you guys!! I love both of them!


----------



## jackieebitu

Jillyan; thanks !


----------



## Heather Sutherland

*Heather and Dylan..*

this is Dylan...































hope you can do it soon  no rush


----------



## jackieebitu

ok will do soon x


----------



## jackieebitu

any more requests? x


----------



## jackieebitu

here are your 2 edits that we normaly do aswel as a collage:



















your collage will be on here shortley xx


----------



## jadeewood

sorry, havent been on computer for a couple of days and if i has i have been rushed, i will get done, distytrails01 collage and heathersutherlands after. thanks


----------



## jackieebitu

distytrails01 here are your edits;;



















hopee you like it  x


----------



## Heather Sutherland

Thankyou, my edits look soo cool


----------



## jackieebitu

thnks x


----------



## Heather Sutherland

Here are some more picture you can use of Dylan  

















Make it a good one  lol


----------



## jackieebitu

i hope this is ok ???


----------



## Heather Sutherland

Omg omg omg that is amazing!! Thankyou :d


----------



## Heather Sutherland

*Spike and Beth*

I really loved my collage, can you do one of my friend? The pony's name is spike. on the 4th picture can you do an edit on it but they met on a hack so could you pos not put 'bond foreva' ect. Thankyou x


----------



## dustytrail01

Thanks a bunch!!!  They look great!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks 


and okay but it will bee done soon lol


----------



## jackieebitu

rightt sorry they havee taken agges! mee and jadee have been very bussy.!!

rightt here are thee collages andd edit!





























hope they are okay ,x


----------



## jadeewood

any more request, theres no waiting list. all request previously made have all been finished. 
we love doing them.


----------



## dustytrail01

Thanks  Looks great!


----------



## jadeewood

no problem, really enjoyed doing then both me and jackie and danielle. 
any more requests. yu can request again even if we have made one for you send some more photos.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Lauren And Oscar
Play Around With The Pics Dont Mind What Youu Do!
LOVE Your Example Pics


----------



## jadeewood

lovely horse will get these done


----------



## jackieebitu




----------



## jackieebitu

heres the collage laurenn ::


----------



## jadeewood

ok, so i just like to inform everyone of the waiting list.
dennys 2 photo edits
*Pictures by tlange27 - Photobucket - bloodhoundmom28/ collage+edits.
justdressageit.
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ 
*


----------



## jadeewood

opps sorry for big writing 
the waiting list is, 
xlaurenoscarx - 2 edits
bloodhoundmom28 - collages and edits.
justdressageit- collage and edits. 

this will hopefully get done as soon as possible


----------



## jadeewood

and i didnt mean to say denny, lmaoo.
it was ment lauren


----------



## jackieebitu

Lauren heree are the edits:
hope u like everything


----------



## jackieebitu

*bloodhoundmom28:
i didnt know what to write so i hope you like them, lols.
if not please tell me if you want anything else done? thanks, here they are :*



























thanks, please let me know
xxx


----------



## jackieebitu

here are one of thee edits so far.


----------



## jadeewood

and heres another i made 
hope you like justdressageit


----------



## ladybugsgirl

please send me a email and ill get you pictures they wont let me download them onto the site. [email protected]


----------



## JustDressageIt

Thank you  they are both lovely. I hope you had fun editing them


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks we did 
wwe will do ur collage now


----------



## jackieebitu

here is your collage








xx


----------



## jadeewood

anyone else?


----------



## JustDressageIt

That is really lovely, thank you!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

Here are more examples of something else i can make.


----------



## jackieebitu

and here are some more stuff we can do.:


































FEEL FREE TO ASK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IheartPheobe

I usually make my stuff myself but you guys are SO good at this so.. why not? 








the rest of the pics are attachments.. hope that's okay! 
His name is Zucchini & mine is Nellie, if that helps.


----------



## jackieebitu

what type of collage/edit do you want ? 
andd what do you mean by attachment lols


----------



## IheartPheobe

I uploaded them under "attatched images" ;]
Nothing specific.. Just play around. I need the pictures combined. . I guess text on it somewhere. . and the rest is your choice. Thanks again


----------



## jadeewood

ok no problem, we can do some edits of collages and just bits if that oka? 
will get started later as im not to well at the moment. thanks for your request


----------



## paintluver

Would you like to make me one of Romeo?









































Thank you! XD


----------



## jadeewood

would love to. will have to do them all later and the request before yours later bcos i have gotta ride my 3 horses, and muck out 4 horses, and poo pick field. talk laterr bye.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here are some of Sandie and I...have fun with them, I don't care what you do!!  Our show color is burgundy, if that helps!


----------



## jackieebitu

yeah sure!


----------



## jadeewood

1. ladybugsgirl-collage + 2 edits
2. iheartpheobe - collage + 2 edits.
3. paintlover - collage + 2 edits.
4. Hoofprints in the sand. collage + 2 edits.

we will get these done as soon as possible.


----------



## jackieebitu

collage will b done soon


----------



## jadeewood

*Ladybugsgirl - heres you collage, hope you like it. *









1.iheartpheobe
2.paintlover
3.hoofprints in the sand.


----------



## jadeewood

sorry about the bad qullity, the pictures came up very small on my computer so had to make bigger and tahts how it turned out.


----------



## VanillaBean

Id like one (or more 

Horse's name is Sheena (showname Vanillabean). Play around dont care what you do just please make one be a collage THX!


----------



## jadeewood

iheartpheobe, is there ny chance you can upload som ebigger pictures as they are really small and will go blury thanks, ill hold your spt untill you reply.


----------



## jadeewood

1. iheartpheobe. (eaiting for some bigger images)
2.paintlover
3. hoofprints in the sand.


----------



## IheartPheobe

Changed my mind (I do that a lot xD) if you could just edit this one for me that'd be fine. thanks


----------



## jadeewood

ok, i will start that now for you. is there any writing you want on it or should i just do anything, what colours ?


----------



## IheartPheobe

Anything you want!! 
His name is Zucchini


----------



## jadeewood

ok, will get goiyn with these, sorry have been very busy with braking my project horses in.


----------



## jadeewood

yoyur photo will be on in like 2 minutess.


----------



## jadeewood

Hope you like it, if theres anythingyou want me too change please say.


----------



## jadeewood

1. paintlover 
2. hoofprints in the sand. 
3. free.


----------



## jackieebitu

here are 2 collages so far.
paint luver: 









vanillabeann:











and hoofprints in the sand your collage will be on asap, going to do it now .
so will be up soon! 


if any of you dont like you collages and want any changes please ask.
thanks x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

yay so excited to see it!!


----------



## jackieebitu

HoofPrints In The Sand :
heres yours.

and again if you want anything changed please ask :









thanks


----------



## jadeewood

all editss, will be on later


----------



## jadeewood

all editss, will be on later


----------



## paintluver

That is amazing! Thank you so much!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Omg thank you so much!!!! I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks xx


----------



## VanillaBean

jackieebitu;395341
vanillabeann:
[IMG said:


> http://i29.tinypic.com/2hpjgis.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> x


 Do you think one of you could move Sheenas head in the right pic of just her up a bit so her nose isnt in the words? if not its okay it is amazing thank you somuch!!

Vanillabean


----------



## jadeewood

thanks you would have to ask jackiee she made itt.


----------



## jackieebitu

erm i tried to.

but i havent saved the orginal.
sorryi wont be able to do it..
beco i cant delte the writing .
sorry!!
hope its okay tho
jackiee x


----------



## VanillaBean

jackieebitu said:


> erm i tried to.
> 
> but i havent saved the orginal.
> sorryi wont be able to do it..
> beco i cant delte the writing .
> sorry!!
> hope its okay tho
> jackiee x


 no prob thx for trying!! i still love it ALOT!!


----------



## IheartPheobe

jadeewood said:


> hope you like it, if theres anythingyou want me too change please say.


i love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks vannila bean.
itsbeen nice making you somethng
if you would like anything later onn this year.
im sure i will do it fo you
nice person  


and no probss iheartpheobe im sure jade will be happy!
xx


----------



## VanillaBean

jackieebitu said:


> thanks vannila bean.
> itsbeen nice making you somethng
> if you would like anything later onn this year.
> im sure i will do it fo you
> nice person


 Thanks! You make AWESOME edits!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

jackieebitu said:


> HoofPrints In The Sand :
> heres yours.
> 
> and again if you want anything changed please ask :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Oh how neat!!! I love it!  Thanks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I do have 1 request...I think this would be absolutely amazing...

Her show name, Hoofprints in the Sand, came from the poem "Footprints in the Sand" (here it is: The Official Footprints In The Sand Page)

Instead of where you put the "I love you, my baby, my best friend" could you include part of the poem??? Maybe this line, or part of it...

_"The times when you have__seen only one set of footprints in the sand__is when I carried you."_

That would be worth framing!!!  You do excellent work!!!


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks everyone.
erm, i havent saved the orginial,
but if you gave me aload of different pictures of you and your horse.
im sure i can do another collge and iwill add that part of the poem in for you

thanks everyonee, we enjoy doing themm 
xxx


----------



## jadeewood

thanks everyone really enjoyed doing them, if you want anything else please do say.


----------



## Heather Sutherland

hello, can you do me as many collages and edits as you can please.


----------



## jackieebitu

whats the horse caled?

And yeah sure


----------



## Heather Sutherland

his name is tubbs


----------



## jackieebitu

okay then , they will b up Shorlety


----------



## jackieebitu

here they are:

























hope you like themm ? x


----------



## Heather Sutherland

Thankyou so much, they are stunnning


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

thanks


----------



## jadeewood

heres another, hope you like.


----------



## jackieebitu

anymore requests?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I have another  Could you make another of me and Sandie? I have new, better pics! And could you incorporate parts of this poem into it...
The Official Footprints In The Sand Page

Her show name is Hoofprints in the Sand  Thank you!!


----------



## jackieebitu

yep sure
so you want a collage and 2 edits??

they will be on soon because me and jade are back at school and its hard to kind of fit collages and that in when we have loads of homework and have to do horses.
bt they will b on asap
xx


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thanks!!


----------



## jackieebitu

No problem, they should be on by the weekend if thats ok?


----------



## jackieebitu

could you tell me the writing of what you want on your pic from the poem?
x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Sure!  How about snippets like...

_You will walk with me always..._

_The times when you have only seen one set of footprints in the sand is when I carried you_

I know the second line is kinda long so if you know of a poetic way to shorten it up, go ahead!


----------



## jackieebitu

okay  x


----------



## Rissa

jackieebitu said:


> here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like themm ? x



You might want to edit that to say "you're" since I assume that means you are everything to me.


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks for telling


----------



## jackieebitu

Heree it is.
ihopeyou like it 
your edits will be on asap x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I love it, thank you!!!


----------



## jackieebitu

Thanks x


----------



## jadeewood

sorry i havent been speaking alot latly, been really busy


----------



## jackieebitu

any more requests ?


----------



## jademansell

lmfaooo !


----------



## jackieebitu

lol


----------



## jackieebitu

*any more requests?*
*as me&jade love doing themm.*
*we wantt more too do  *
*xxxx*


----------



## Ziggylbaby10

How do you upload a photo because when I tied it didn't come up


----------



## Phantomstallion

Could you make this one black and white b/c I am trying to draw a black and white version of this but find it hard with the colours on it?


----------



## equiniphile

Thread is two years old ;-)


----------



## Phantomstallion

Man. I am stupid. BTW how do you check?


----------

